# pagulit/ ulit-ulit



## Roshini

What is pagulit/ ulit-ulit? How does one use it?
Can someone help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SofiaB

repetition, like a nag.


----------



## ShroomS

Pag-ulit literally means "repitition". It is a noun which comes from the root word "ulit", meaning "repeat" . Ulit-ulit is an adjective which means "repetitive". For the adverb, you say "paulit-ulit", in English "repeatedly".


----------



## Roshini

Thanks so much. But then again, please give me an example. 
Maybe like: i) Can you please repeat that?
                ii) Repeat that / what's that again?

Salamat sa iyo.


----------

